# Legal deadline.



## Happygranny (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello,

Our builder has continually harangued us with an excessive claim for extra money from us since our build was completed 4 years ago.

I have been informed that there is a 5 year deadline for lodging such claims. Does anyone know if this is indeed true?

Thank you in advance.


----------

